
Apparently there was some sort of signal from the Gliese system in December - vaksel
http://www.vbs.tv/blog/ragbir-bhathal-aussie-alien-hunter
======
mhw
That's not what I understand the article to say. I think it says:

1) Cosmos magazine were collecting messages to be sent _to_ Gliese.

2) They found a signal, but it doesn't say which object the signal came from,
and they haven't found the same signal since.

